# congress videos featuring getitia :)



## kaykay (Jan 4, 2006)

I took my new camera to congress and was taking pictures of getita but accidentally did it in video LOL. Can someone see if you copy and paste this address in your url line can you see the video?? they are very short and not good but kinda fun. the first one is while everyone is still showing and the second one is when they announced getitia the winner. you have to have windows media player to view them

http://baxterspaintedpasture.com/images/getitiavideo.asf

http://baxterspaintedpasture.com/images/getitiavid.asf


----------



## kaykay (Jan 4, 2006)

oh i guess all you have to do is click on the link


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 4, 2006)

Congratulations to Getitia she has beautiful horses and shows them so well.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 4, 2006)

just wanted to also say you can hear the announcer if you have your speakers on and then you can hear me say wooohoo!! LOL. thats when the camera goes all over the place since i didnt know i was taking video


----------



## Secret22 (Jan 4, 2006)

Look forward to watching it altho Im on dialup


----------



## Secret22 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yah I viewed them - Nice Horse - Congrats - Well Done - Love the color of the horse!!


----------



## whitney (Jan 11, 2006)

Yep I could see and hear it. It was a little blurry but still able to see a very nice horse.


----------



## shane (Jan 12, 2006)

WOW ID LOVE TO SEE MORE DVD OR VIDEOS OF AMERICAN SHOWS OR ANY MINI SHOWS CAN YOU BUY THEM ANYWERE?? I HEARD THE ANNOUNCER SAYING AMATURE INCENTIVE CLASS,??IS THAT RIGHT? GORGEOUS HORSE!!!


----------



## kaykay (Jan 12, 2006)

hi shane!

i have seen some mini show videos for sale on ebay. Ill film you some when show season starts again!

Kay


----------



## CLC Stables (Jan 13, 2006)

I think that is her mare Buckeye WCF Be Steel My Heart (or somethign like that) GORGEOUS MARE.


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes - it was the Amateur Incentive Class - and she she was and is a phenominal mare. It was wonderful to get to see her in person - and I got to announce Getitia's name a WHOLE lot of times. I am already looking forward to this years Congress in Lake St. Louis.

Mark Bullington


----------



## kaykay (Jan 13, 2006)

yep that is one GORGEOUS mare! sorry the video is so bad i thought i was taking still pics LOL. shane ill do a better job this show season as i now know how to use my new camear


----------



## Getitia (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh, my - I am really most humbled by your very kind comments - thank you so much



:



:



: Kay, I had forgotten all about you taking those photos - oops....video :bgrin

Yes, Rob you win the prize - that is Heart - Be Steel My Heart - so named because of the great big heart on her side that goes around under her belly - you can see the heart in this photo................I've always said it is easy to show one that loves to show and that is Heart - she will show all day if you let her- Kay your video sure gives me spring fever



:



:


----------

